# Help! I'm missing rides while using Waze



## willregan (Oct 26, 2017)

While using Waze, I'm consistently missing rides. I'm using an IPad 4, which may be affecting visibility of the notifications. These notifications usually pop up for a few seconds at most. I have tried changing the settings of the Ipad itself, so it displays alerts for longer, but they are basically disappearing still too quickly. It's dropping my acceptance, which would normally be at 99%, to as low as 90%. Over the course of a week, this is costing me money, especially during peak hours when rides can sometimes come at you when you least expect it. My only way to mitigate this issue is to switch back to Uber app often, and this really kind of bugs me, because I am then paying more attention to getting the next ride, and not interacting with the client.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Is your ipad LTE or are you tethering to your phone via Wifi?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Is their a setting on your iPad to set the app notification to display as "persistent" the same way iPhone users do?


----------



## willregan (Oct 26, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Is their a setting on your iPad to set the app notification to display as "persistent" the same way iPhone users do?


I've done this, they still disappear too quickly. I'm missing about 15 rides a week, out of 150. Before I used WAZE, I was consistently at 99% unless I left my volume off or some other human error.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

willregan said:


> I've done this, they still disappear too quickly. I'm missing about 15 rides a week, out of 150. Before I used WAZE, I was consistently at 99% unless I left my volume off or some other human error.


OK...I got this...

STOP USING WAZE....

Or is that too simple...

Of a solution...8>)

Rakos


----------

